# My brand new 795/Di2 with LIGHTWEIGHT Meilenstein tubular



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

just arrived, more pics and ride impressions follow....


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

*795 finally built but Di2 not responding.....*

too bad, it is a single speed.... going back tomorrow to LOOK to resolve this matter.... ride impressions later....
6.3 kg though....


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

on the road at last. great bike, stiff and smooth together. fast. spend a couple of hours setting everything out.
great feeling, quite different from the 695 though.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I like it more then I thought I would.. I use to ride a 695.. So I'm curious as to the difference. I jumped ship and got a parlee..


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Awesome ride enjoy !!!


----------



## qwertasdfg24 (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful bike, that picture from behind the bike showing the top tube going up is amazing, freaky, but beautiful

do you mind sharing your thought on how does 795 compare to your 595?
i just got a 595 last year, but do fancy the new style of top-tube/A-stem of 675/695


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

OP has gone AWOL.. comeback my man... also didn't you build a lightweight recently.. ?


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

hi there,
I indeed have a lightweight, a MOOTS RSL, and some others....


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

well, this is my fourth LOOK: 595, 695, 695 aerolight, and now the 795 aerolight.
I feel that the 695 aerolight should have not been produced, as the 795 was announced 12 months only after 695 aerolight release...... 795 is a good/major evolution of the 695. The 795 is so well made to the last details. I love especially: 
-the shape the very aero tubes (all of them, included the fork).
-the complete integration of all the cables (on the aerolight model like mine).
-the integration of the Di2 interface.
-the way the rear Di2 cable comes out of the frame.
-the stem concept that follow the main/long tube.

Now on the road (I'm 55 kg/size XS): it is very stiff, but has smoothness in the front witch remove major shocks from the road, yet this 795 feels like a LOOK but the geometry is the most modern ever made by them. on the down side, it seems that my knees hit the handlebar a little too easely as I climb off the saddle.

Well the complete integration, combining Di2, make this bike a sort of "future is already here...."

it is a beautiful machine, I love it very much in every aspect, and everyone, cyclist or not, comment/ask question/tell me how special this bicycle is.


----------



## qwertasdfg24 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you very much for your insight Grey, it's very much appreciated.

I'm one of those weirdo who also like traditional stuff and futuristic products at the same time.

I really like my columbus SL bike, and the 595 lugged carbon, yet, i find myself unable to resist the style of 675 when it was first introduced. Clearly, 795 take a major step forward, by implementing every technical feature possible, into the frame.


Beautiful bike, thank you for sharing Greybicycle!


----------

